# Facebook - Gefahr? Segen? Nützlich? Geldmacherei?



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich interessiere mich mal für eure Meinungen zum Thema im Betreff.

Ich persönlich bin bei keinem sozialen Netzwerk angemeldet bis auf Xing, hier jedoch nicht sonderlich aktiv.
Dass ich nicht angemeldet bin, rührt vor allem von meiner Ablehnung der Internet-Transparenz.

Wenn ich vorher die Payback-Karten schon immer abgelehnt habe, muss ich den entsprechenden Firmen meine Vorlieben und persönlichen Daten doch nicht völlig umsonst geben, nur um den ganzen lieben, langen Tag lesen zu können, was die anderen gerade zu Mittag hatten.

Es gibt selbstverständlich, gerade für kleine, aufstrebende Unternehmen, viel Nützliches und die Möglichkeit "ehrlicher" Werbung. Das System, die Werbung durch Payback oder Facebookdaten an den potentiellen Kunden anzupassen, finde ich grundsätzlich auch vollkommen in Ordnung, doch muss es hier Grenzen geben.

Meine persönlichen Pro`s und Contra`s:

+ Freundeskontakt waren
+ Verabredungen, Termine, (Klassen-)Treffen vereinbaren
+ Chance für Kleinunternehmen durch relativ günstige Werbung
+ Neue Kontakte knüpfen

- Datenmissbrauch möglich
- Sozialer Druck bei Jugendlichen
- Schwerwiegende Folgen bei Hackerangriffen möglich


Ich habe bisher in meinem Leben noch keine Nachteile dadurch erfahren, nicht bei Facebook angemeldet zu sein und vermisse bisher auch nichts. Jedoch befürchte ich, dass Facebook ein so großes Mittel der Macht werden wird, was es irgendwann auch für mich unverzichtbar machen wird.

Wie geht es euch hierbei? Seid ihr angemeldet? Aktiv dabei? gute/schlechte Erfahrungen?

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2012)

Auf social network sollte man zuerst mal "Bock" haben. Wirklich brauchen tut man das nicht und die Klassentreffen mit alten Weggefährten werden i.d.R. über "stayfriends" publiziert.

Name und e-mail musst Du schon preisgeben. Aber außer den spam-mails kann Dir damit erstmal nicht viel passieren. Ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl, dass ich mehr zugespammt werde, seit ich facebook nutze.
Ansonsten musst Du ja nicht viele Angaben machen. Du musst Dir halt nur im Klaren darüber sein, dass jede Angabe komerziell ausgewertet werden könnte. Das ist eben so.
Manche posten jeden Pups, den sie gerade gelassen haben, andere halten sich da zurück. Ganz nach Vorliebe...

Aber letztendlich hast Du den Freiraum selbst zu entscheiden, was von Dir zu lesen ist. Zumal Du Deine Bilder, postings etc. ja auch nur bestimmten Gruppen zugänglich machen kannst. Z.B. nur Freunden.

Zu Deiner Pro + Contra Liste:

+ Freundeskontakte wahren kann man auch noch ganz gut und "oldschool" per Telefon.
+ Den großen Vorteil sehe ich da in der Möglichkeit Veranstaltungen oder  Gruppen zu erstellen um Informationen für alle Beteiligten an den  MAnn/Frau zu bringen. Klassentreffen laufen bei mir über stayfriends bzw. e-mail. Nach dem ersten Klassentreffen sind die Mailadressen schnell gesammelt. 
+ Werbung wird normalerweise ignoriert. 
+ Neue Kontakte habe ich bei facebook noch nicht geknüpft

- Datenmissbrauch nimmt man in Kauf, sobald man im Internet unterwegs ist. Z.B. im Webshop oder Forum oder, oder...
- Cybermobbing ist leider ein Problem. Früher lief das noch ganz subtil hinter vorgehaltener Hand oder es gab dirket auf die 12. Aber mit den Möglichkeiten im Internet nimmt das leider ganz andere Dimensionen an.
- Hackerangriffe wegen eines fb-accounts? Wenn man die normalen Regeln einhält und nicht gleich jeden link klickt, sehe ich hier keine große Gefahr.

Für mich persönlich ist facebook eine Möglichkeit, hin und wieder mal ein paar Informationen über Freunde zu bekommen, die man sonst nicht so oft sieht. Ein paar Verabredungen machen, wenn dazu mehr als 2 Personen erscheinen.
Hin und wieder mal ne kurze Nachricht, das geht bequemer als per e-mail. Und nicht zuletzt gibt es eine Gruppe vom Sportverein bei facebook. Spielverlegungen und Absagen werden hierüber kommuniziert. Eine super Sache


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

Hi,

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort!

Ein paar Anmerkungen:



> Aber letztendlich hast Du den Freiraum selbst zu entscheiden, was von  Dir zu lesen ist. Zumal Du Deine Bilder, postings etc. ja auch nur  bestimmten Gruppen zugänglich machen kannst. Z.B. nur Freunden.



Das mit der Privatisierung stimmt zwar, aber dennoch gibt es Leute, die man vor so etwas schützen sollte. Manche Menschen können nicht weit genug denken, was es für Konsequencen haben kann, den Account öffentlich zu machen und darin Bilder der letzten Party zu posten.



> Hackerangriffe wegen eines fb-accounts? Wenn man die normalen Regeln  einhält und nicht gleich jeden link klickt, sehe ich hier keine große  Gefahr.



Hier denke ich auch vor allem an die Möglichkeiten, die einem Hacker (Sei es im eigentlichen Sinne, oder nur ein Freund, der dein Passwort kennt) gegeben werden, wenn er auch nur 5 Minuten lang Zugang zu einem Facebook-Account bekommt.
Klar ist dies überall gefährlich, nicht nur bei Social Networks, aber gerade hier kann ein Ruf innerhalb von Minuten komplett zerstört werden und dies unwiderruflich.

Ein einziges Gerücht kann dafür sorgen, dass ein Kind in der Schule gemobbt wird und dadurch Verhaltensstörungen entwickelt. Man könnte behaupten, dass dies weit hergeholt sei, aber das finde ich nicht.
Ein Jugendlicher wurde vor kurzem wegen einer der berüchtigen Facebookpartys zu einer Geldstraße von ca. TEUR200 verurteilt.



> Cybermobbing ist leider ein Problem.



Ganz richtig. Ich habe vor kurzem auf der Bucht gestöbert und gesehen, dass man sich nun schon Facebookfreunde auf Zeit ersteigern/kaufen kann. 

Erbärmlich


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das mit der Privatisierung stimmt zwar, aber dennoch gibt es Leute, die man vor so etwas schützen sollte. Manche Menschen können nicht weit genug denken, was es für Konsequencen haben kann, den Account öffentlich zu machen und darin Bilder der letzten Party zu posten.


 Dank dieser Tatsache gibt es Fremdschämprogramm à la "Schwiegermutter gesucht" etc. Für die Erziehung der Kinder hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren sicher ein neues Feld aufgetan. Früher war alles besser 

Vor Hackern fürchte ich mich da nicht so. Der Aufwand meinen account zu hacken ist die Mühe nicht wert... Und bei dem Passwort sollte man so viel Phantasie haben, dass es nicht mit dem 3. Versuch geknackt ist.

Fazit: Es ist bestimmt nicht alles Gold, aber die Vorteile überwiegen aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## maxi (12 November 2012)

Ein großes Pro,
man kann große Firmen auf Facebook total zerlegen.

Uns hat vor 2 Jahren Neckermann mal total verarscht, da haben wir die letztes Jahr online, unter anderem Facebook, so richtig zerlegt.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

> Uns hat vor 2 Jahren Neckermann mal total verarscht, da haben wir die  letztes Jahr online, unter anderem Facebook, so richtig zerlegt.



Das Pro, dass du hier ansprichst, ist, dass man die Meinungen der Leute auch direkt und aus ehrlicher Quelle erfährt. Wenn Firmen schlechte Kommentare haben, dann müssen sie sich vor allen rechtfertigen.

Nachteil widerrum sind die Agenturen, die "Likes" verkaufen. Also nichts anderes tun, als Firmen oder Privatpersonen für gewisse Beträge den Like-Button zu spamen. Das kann auf den ersten Blick natürlich das Ergebnis verfälschen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Ein großes Pro,
> man kann große Firmen auf Facebook total zerlegen.
> 
> Uns hat vor 2 Jahren Neckermann mal total verarscht, da haben wir die letztes Jahr online, unter anderem Facebook, so richtig zerlegt.



Dann bist jetzt Schuld, das Neckermann jetzt Pleite ist ..?


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

> Dann bist jetzt Schuld, das Neckermann jetzt Pleite ist ..?



Ist er wohl nicht ganz alleine 

_"Laut der Pressemitteilung   zur geplanten Umstrukturierung ist der Katalogumsatz um knapp 50%  zurückgegangen, während er sich Online um 30% verbessert hat. Dass bei  Neckermann ziemlich lange auf das alte Pferd gesetzt worden war führte  dazu, dass jetzt ca. 50% der Belegschaft entlassen werden soll. Die  Abkehr vom Kataloggeschäft zeigt auch, dass insbesondere bei von  Investmentfirmen geführten Anbietern wie Neckermann eine absolute  Zahleneffizienz nötig ist, um zu bestehen. Ohne Gnade. Gleichzeitig  fällt auf, dass anscheinend immer bis zur letzten Minute gewartet wird.  Ein radikaler Wandel auf Grund von massivem Druck wird einem langsamem  und ggf. „gesunden“ Wandel vorgezogen. Vollgas und Notbremse statt  kontrollierter Fahrt – Ein Sinnbild für die heutige Zeit. Dabei ist das  vorausschauende Fahren bekanntlich die effizienteste Fahrweise."_

Quelle: https://blog.famefact.com/2012/04/30/das-ende-der-kataloge-neckermann-nur-noch-online/


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Wenn Firmen schlechte Kommentare haben, dann müssen sie sich vor allen rechtfertigen.
> 
> Nachteil widerrum sind die Agenturen, die "Likes" verkaufen. Also nichts anderes tun, als Firmen oder Privatpersonen für gewisse Beträge den Like-Button zu spamen. Das kann auf den ersten Blick natürlich das Ergebnis verfälschen...



Das macht fast jeder auf den entsprechenden Plattformen, der einen online-shop hat und am Tag mehr als 20-30 Artikel umsetzt...


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Ein großes Pro,
> man kann große Firmen auf Facebook total zerlegen.
> 
> Uns hat vor 2 Jahren Neckermann mal total verarscht, da haben wir die letztes Jahr online, unter anderem Facebook, so richtig zerlegt.



Genau das ist ja die Sch...
1. Das kannst du auch mit kleinen Firmen und mit Privatpersonen machen.
2. Das kannst du auch tun, wenn dir nur die Nase des Anderen nicht paßt.

Dashalb ist Facebook für mich absolut inakzeptabel und ich glaube auch nicht an einen Erfolg von deren Geschäftsmodell. 
Das wird mal eine schicke Börsenpleite...


----------



## bike (12 November 2012)

wenn ich das Urteil aus Holland vor Augen habe, wo ein Madl sterben musste wegen Hetze bei facebook.
Oder die Kanadierin die sich wegen Mobbing bei facebook das Leben genommen hat.
Muss das wirklich sein?

Ausserdem ist mir bis heute noch nicht klar, was an dem facebookrun  sozial soll.
Oder haben manche keine Kneipe um die Ecke?


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

> Ausserdem ist mir bis heute noch nicht klar, was an dem facebookrun  sozial soll.
> Oder haben manche keine Kneipe um die Ecke?



Eine chance, sich beliebt zu machen, ohne liebenswert zu sein....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2012)

Mann sollte immer Bedenken, auch das SPS-Forum ist ein Soiales Netzwerk, hier
kann es das eine oder andere mal auch ganz schön heftig hergehen.
SPS Programmierer sind halt Sturköpfe, aber ich habe hier auch schon so einige
Positive Kontakte geknöpft.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

Im Unterschied zu Facebook sind wir hier aber nicht mit Realnamen unterwegs.  Und wenn du jetzt zu sehr als rostiger Nagel gemobbt wirst dann bist du morgen halt als Stahlnagel unterwegs.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2012)

Wenn ich weiterhin von dir gemobt werde, Sperre ich dich einfach, Rostiger Nagel bleibt.


----------



## SoftMachine (12 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann sollte immer Bedenken, auch das SPS-Forum ist ein Soiales Netzwerk, hier
> kann es das eine oder andere mal auch ganz schön heftig hergehen.
> SPS Programmierer sind halt Sturköpfe, aber ich habe hier auch schon so einige
> Positive Kontakte geknöpft.



.


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und wenn du jetzt zu sehr als rostiger Nagel gemobbt wirst
> dann bist du morgen halt als Stahlnagel unterwegs.




Na, bei seinem Status sind wohl eher die "Mobber" gesperrt als dass RN entrostet wird, oder 

Grüsse


----------



## SoftMachine (12 November 2012)

.
Oh, RN hatte die Idee etwas schneller  

Gruss


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2012)

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, dann ist Facebook z.Z. eine riesige Geldverbrennungsmaschine.
Wie lange der "Spass" noch kostenlos ist, wird sich zeigen.

Nur mit Social-Network und Online-Werbung kann Facebook nicht überleben. Es gibt Untersuchungen, die zeigen, dass die Werbung bei Facebook die User schlichtweg nicht erreicht.
Ganz besonders auf den kleinen Smartphone-Bildschirmen. Deshalb jetzt auch die gesponserten News.

Viele Firmen "experimentieren" mit Facebook, viele ziehen sich aber auch schon wieder zurück und setzen wieder auf eigene Internetauftritte und speziell auf eigene Foren.
Anscheinend sind wohl die gestalterischen Möglichkeiten zu gering und der adminstrative Aufwand zu hoch.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Social Networks richtig genutzt eine feine Sache, die sich aber halt nicht Geld verdienen eignet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SoftMachine (12 November 2012)

.
Erstmal ja, obwohl doch einige für sich nichts verbrennen, sondern ordentlich daran verdienen :!:

Gruss


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu Facebook sind wir hier aber nicht mit Realnamen unterwegs.  Und wenn du jetzt zu sehr als rostiger Nagel gemobbt wirst dann bist du morgen halt als Stahlnagel unterwegs.



Der Helmut wurde ja schon verschlissen...


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

> Im Unterschied zu Facebook sind wir hier aber nicht mit Realnamen unterwegs.



Meines Wissens aber auch kein Muss.
Einige meiner Freunde sind mit "Decknamen" unterwegs


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, dann ist Facebook z.Z. eine riesige Geldverbrennungsmaschine.
> Wie lange der "Spass" noch kostenlos ist, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> .....



Sobald Facebook für die User kostenpflichtig wird ist es tot. Ich denke das wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Meines Wissens aber auch kein Muss.
> Einige meiner Freunde sind mit "Decknamen" unterwegs




Doch ist es .... siehe HIER


----------



## KingHelmer (12 November 2012)

Sehe ich nicht so!
Angenommen ich heiße Depp Vomdienst mit Realnamen, will aber lieber Karl Schlagmichtot heißen, dann:

_Namen können Folgendes nicht enthalten: _

_Symbole, Nummern, ungewöhnliche Großschreibung, sich wiederholende Zeichen oder Satzzeichen     _*-->    Keine Einwände*
_Zeichen aus verschiedenen Sprachen  _*--> Keine Einwände*
_Titel jeglicher Art (z. B. beruflich, religiös usw.)    _*---> keine Einwände*
_ Wörter, Begriffe oder Spitznamen anstelle des mittleren Namens_ *---> Woher sollte Facebook wissen, dass ich nicht Karl Schlagmichtot, sondern Depp Vomdienst heiße?*
_ Beleidigende oder anstößige Inhalte jeglicher Art_ *--> Auch nicht*
_
 Zudem gelten folgende Richtlinien: _

_  Der Name, den du verwendest, sollte dein wirklicher Name sein, so wie  er auf deiner Kreditkarte, deinem Studentenausweis etc. angegeben ist._ *--> Sollte, heißt nicht muss*

Ich glaube also, dass dies schon einwandfrei so funktioniert.
Das Gesetz gegen die Anonymität im Netz wurde ja auch fallengelassen soweit ich weiß. (war mal vor nem halben Jahr oder so im Gespräch)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

Gleich im ersten Satz 





> Facebook ist eine Gemeinschaft, in der Nutzer ihre wahren Identitäten verwenden. Alle Nutzer müssen ihre *echten Namen* angeben, damit immer klar ist, mit wem du dich verbindest.



Und die Fettschrift ist nicht von mir  .... aber weiter unter steht wirklich "sollte" .. das wiederspricht sich doch irgendwie, oder ?


Aber ohne den Realnamen ist das ganze Geschäftsmodell von facebook doch hinfällig.


----------



## Pizza (12 November 2012)

für mich ist Facebook = Stasi auf freiwilliger Basis


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2012)

Pizza schrieb:


> für mich ist Facebook = Stasi auf freiwilliger Basis



Wohl eher eine große Spielwiese für extrovertierte Menschen.

Diese ganze Panikmache mit "Datenklau" und "gläserne Menschen" halte ich für überzogen.

Wer bewusst mit dem Medium Internet umgehen kann, muss nicht allzuviel befürchten.

Sorgen muss man sich aber um diejenigen machen, die das nicht können bzw. Grenzen überschreiten. Es gibt nunmal keine Medaille ohne Kehrseite.
Wen es interessiert und RTL nicht für zu reißerisch hält: Extra um 22:15 Uhr bringt einen Beitrag dazu.


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2012)

Pizza schrieb:


> für mich ist Facebook = Stasi auf freiwilliger Basis



Ich glaub das beschreibt  es wirklich ganz gut.

Zur Zeit darf / muß ich mich in SQL-Server einarbeiten. In dem Zusammenhang bin ich neulich über ein paar Berichte zu Data-Mining gestolpert.
Faszinierend und erschreckend zugleich. Dabei ging es nur um die Daten, die aus den normalen Supermarkt-Einkäufen gewonnen werden konnten. Facebook spielt da nochmal in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 November 2012)

Als überzeugter Facebooknutzer will ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Zum ersten:
Selbstverständlich bin ich auch bei Facebook nicht mit meinem Realnamen unterwegs. Auch dort kann man sich Fantasienamen anlegen.

Zum zweiten:
Jeder, der sich bei Facebook anmeldet, muss den AGBs zustimmen. Wer diese nicht liest ist selbst Schuld. Wer sie nicht akzeptiert soll sich halt nicht anmelden. Wenn einige Kiddies sich anmelden ohne die "Konsequenzen" zu kennen, dann liegt das nicht an Facebook, sondern daran, dass im Alter, wo ich noch im Wald gespielt und Hütten gebaut habe, jeder zweite mit einem "Apple und nem i" rumrennt oder zuhause vor der Playstation hockt. Facebook hat keinen Bildungsauftrag, sondern wurde ursprünglich für Studenten geschaffen. Und spätestens in diesem Alter sollte man einfach wissen, was man tut. Punkt. Es liegt in der Verantwortung der Eltern über die Gefahren und Chancen des Internets (!!!) hinzuweisen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob es um Facebook, web.de oder sonstige Datenerfassungsplattformen geht.

Zum dritten:
Facebook verantwortlich für Straftaten zu machen ist lächerlich. Genauso lächerlich wie "Ballerspiele machen Gewalttätig". Dann kann man auch gleich Need for Speed etc. verbieten, um die Unfallstatistik auf deutschen Straßen zu senken. 

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Als überzeugter Facebooknutzer will ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> 
> Zum ersten:
> Selbstverständlich bin ich auch bei Facebook nicht mit meinem Realnamen unterwegs. Auch dort kann man sich Fantasienamen anlegen.
> ...



Da magst du vielleicht Recht haben, aber trotzdem sehe ich Facebook sehr kritisch bin selbst ganz bewußt nicht bei Facebook unterwegs, auch nicht mit gefaktem Namen. Niemand braucht diesen Mist, es gab vor Facebook schon solche Plattformen, es wird sie nach Facebook wieder geben, aber es geht auch ganz gut ohne oder sagen wir lieber, es gibt auch Plattformen, da kann man sich austauschen, in Kontakt bleiben und muß nicht all seine Persönlichkeitsrechte an diese spionierenden Datenschmeißfliegen abgeben. Google ist ja schon schlimm genug... 

Wo ich dir nicht Recht geben kann ist, dass Facebook praktisch keine Verantwortung trägt, das stimmt einfach nicht und wenn es so wäre, brauchte sich ja niemand mehr an gesellschaftliche Regeln halten. Sie verstoßen vielleicht gegen kein Gesetz, noch nicht.

Und deine Lösung, mit gefaktem Account rumzusurfen, ist ja auch nicht wirklich sauber und eigentlich sinnlos, denn dann braucht man ja genau Facebook nicht.

PS: Gleiches gilt eigentlich für Twitter, mich interessiert eher nicht, wer grad aufs Klo geht oder wem der Bauch wehtut. Die momentane Netzkultur wird sich auch wieder ändern, hoffe ich zumindest. 

Über kurz oder lang kann man eh davon ausgehen, dass kaum noch jemand schreiben kann und dann wird entweder wieder telefoniert oder man begibt sich in die Hände von Spracherkennungssystemen. Das wird dann lustig, wenn Facebook, Google und Co. dort ihren Werbemüll einhängen.


----------



## mariob (13 November 2012)

Hallo,
sehe ich wie Pizza.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2012)

Grade lese ich in der IEE das es jetzt ein Funkmodul gibt das Meldungen in Twitter schreiben kann. Na super...  Das weiss es ja gleich die ganze Welt wenn meine Anlage einen Schnupfen hat .....


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2012)

> Facebook verantwortlich für Straftaten zu machen ist lächerlich. Genauso lächerlich wie "Ballerspiele machen Gewalttätig"



Vollkommen richtig,
Facebook stellt nur ein sehr gutes Mittel zum Zweck dar!
Schuld ist alleine der Mensch dahinter und dessen Eltern. Kein Straftäter kommt böse auf die Welt!

Grüße!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Als überzeugter Facebooknutzer will ich auch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
> 
> Zum ersten:
> Selbstverständlich bin ich auch bei Facebook nicht mit meinem Realnamen unterwegs. Auch dort kann man sich Fantasienamen anlegen.


und


Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Zum zweiten:
> Jeder, der sich bei Facebook anmeldet, muss den AGBs zustimmen. Wer diese nicht liest ist selbst Schuld. Wer sie nicht akzeptiert soll sich halt nicht anmelden.



Und in den facebook AGBs steht folgendes


> Du wirst keine falschen persönlichen Informationen auf Facebook bereitstellen oder ohne Erlaubnis ein Profil für jemand anderen erstellen.



Was passt hier nicht zusammen?
Du darfst facebook nutzen wenn du als Gegenleistung deine persönlichen Informationen hergibst, das ist das Geschäftsmodell.

Deine Aussage verwundert mich, wo ich doch gerade von dir in dem anderen Thread zum Thema Softwarelizenzen eine ganz andere Meinung gehört habe. Das was du machst entspricht imho einer nicht erlaubten Benutzung einer Software. Die facebook Angestellten müssen auch leben.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig,
> Facebook stellt nur ein sehr gutes Mittel zum Zweck dar!
> Schuld ist alleine der Mensch dahinter und dessen Eltern. Kein Straftäter kommt böse auf die Welt!
> 
> Grüße!



Na, ihr habt euch ja gerne. 

@KingHelmer
Verzeih, aber das ist eine der bescheuertsten Aussagen, die ich je gehört habe.
Du könntest für die US-Waffenlobby arbeiten, die verkaufen auch allen Vollidioten ihre Waffen und tragen keinerlei Verantwortung für ihr tun. So kann man denn auch nicht argumentieren. Dann kann auch Minen auf dem Schulhof verlegen und alle, die da reinlatschen, sind selbst Schuld oder?


----------



## KingHelmer (13 November 2012)

> Dann kann auch Minen auf dem Schulhof verlegen und alle, die da reinlatschen, sind selbst Schuld oder?



Es gibt einen großen Unterschied und das ist das Mittel selbst. Minen können nur explodieren und Waffen nur erschießen.
Der Sinn von Facebook ist doch in erster Linie (für den Nutzer, nicht den betreiber) als soziales Netzwerk genutzt zu werden.

Wenn dann jemand dieses Netzwerk missbraucht, um anderen zu Schaden kann man das nicht mit einem Amokläufer vergleichen.

Es kommt schon darauf an, für welchen Zweck die Dinge geschaffen wurden.....


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Es gibt einen großen Unterschied und das ist das Mittel selbst. Minen können nur explodieren und Waffen nur erschießen.
> Der Sinn von Facebook ist doch in erster Linie (für den Nutzer, nicht den betreiber) als soziales Netzwerk genutzt zu werden.
> 
> Wenn dann jemand dieses Netzwerk missbraucht, um anderen zu Schaden kann man das nicht mit einem Amokläufer vergleichen.
> ...



Zugegeben, meine Beispiele sind arg fett aufgetragen.

Trotzdem bin ich nicht deiner Meinung, aber da können wir auch lange diskutieren ohne das wirklich zu klären, denn das Thema ist wirklich schwierig.

Fakt ist für mich, Facebook trägt durchaus Verantwortung, auch wenn Facebook selbst keine Gesetze verletzt, jedenfalls nicht direkt.
Das Problem wäre durchaus lösbar, aber dann läßt die evtl. Attraktivität für viele Nutzer nach und das Geschäftsmodell, von dem ohnehin noch nicht klar ist, ob es wirklich funktioniert, wäre hin.

Übrigens Kim Dotcom will ja ein neues Portal aufmachen, da kann der Nutzer seine Tauschdinge verschlüsselt ablegen. Kim ist damit evtl. rein gesetzlich raus aus der Nummer, aber besteht wirklich ein Unterschied zu dem, was er vorher mit Megaupload gemacht hat? Eher nicht würde ich meinen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (13 November 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was passt hier nicht zusammen?
> Du darfst facebook nutzen wenn du als Gegenleistung deine persönlichen Informationen hergibst, das ist das Geschäftsmodell.
> 
> Deine Aussage verwundert mich, wo ich doch gerade von dir in dem anderen Thread zum Thema Softwarelizenzen eine ganz andere Meinung gehört habe. Das was du machst entspricht imho einer nicht erlaubten Benutzung einer Software. Die facebook Angestellten müssen auch leben.



Ok, ich revidiere mal soviel: Ich bin mit einer abgespeckten Version meines Namens unterwegs. Ob nun "unvollständig = falsch" ist, ist imho Auslegungssache. Sprich, das was ich preisgebe entspricht schon der Wirklichkeit, nur ist es eben nicht vollständig und WAS ich preisgebe, bleibt ja mir überlassen. Ergo sehe ich mich nicht als "Software"-Misbraucher an. ;-)

Die FB-Angestellten leben aber sicher nicht von den Nutzern, zumindest nicht direkt in der Form, dass ich eine Lizenz kaufen muss oder für die Mitgliedschaft bezahlen muss. Und solange es kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt wird (wer weiß, wie lange noch?!) und die Nutzer selbst bestimmen können, welche Informationen sie freigeben möchten (lt. AGB), ist es meiner Meinung nach keine "Lizenzpiraterie" wie es z. B. in dem von dir genannten Thread angesprochen wurde...

Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ob die Dinger nun Facebook, google+, myspace, studivz, stayfriends oder Xing heißen spielt doch nun keine Rolle. Jeder, der sich im Internet tummelt, weiß welche Gefahren es mit sich bringt und darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein. Ich jedenfalls sehe in Facebook eine weitere Möglichkeit (neben Telefon, Brieftaube und Morsezeichen), mit meinen Mitmenschen zu kommunizieren (mit denen ich auch reden WILL). Dass Facebook von den Kids misbraucht wird (Cybermobbing, etc.), finde ich auch nicht toll, aber so wie jeder Fortschritt, jede Technologie Chancen bieten, so zeigen sich auch schnell die Schattenseiten...


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich im Internet tummelt, weiß welche Gefahren es mit sich bringt und darüber sollte man sich im Klaren sein.


Ich meine eher, der größte Teil der Internet-"Tummler" weiß es eben nicht und muß es ggf. sehr schmerzlich erfahren. Da wird dann wieder nach dem Staat gerufen, um das blökende blöde Klickvieh vor sich selbst zu schützen.

Harald


----------



## bike (14 November 2012)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> A
> Zum dritten:
> Facebook verantwortlich für Straftaten zu machen ist lächerlich. Genauso lächerlich wie "Ballerspiele machen Gewalttätig". Dann kann man auch gleich Need for Speed etc. verbieten, um die Unfallstatistik auf deutschen Straßen zu senken.



Sag das den Eltern der Kids.
Solche Aussagen sind doch einfach dumm.
Jugendschutz ist ein gesellschaftliche Aufgabe.
Denn sonst dürfen auch Drogenhändler nicht bestraft werden, denn niemand muss kaufen.

Gelegeheit macht Diebe, sagt der Volksmund.


bike


----------



## SoftMachine (14 November 2012)

.
@bike

Du nervst ! 

.....    :sm10:
:sm11:


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> @bike
> 
> Du nervst !
> ...



Ne, in diesem Fall sagt er seine Meinung und das darf hier jeder, oder?


----------



## bike (15 November 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> @bike
> 
> Du nervst !
> ...



Hast du Kinder?


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2012)

Moin Moin,
Lasst doch mal die Smileys beim Zitieren weg :wink:!
Grundsätzlich stimme ich euch beiden in gewissen Punkten zu!

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2012)

Naja ich als ehemaliger BTX Benutzer und auch usenet Nutzer sehe das eher zwiespältig.

Auch im usenet war es eigentlich usus mit Realnamen unterwegs zu sein, wieso auch nicht? Wir leben in keinem Totalitären Staat und können unsere Meinung offen kundtun und brauchen uns grundsätzlich nicht verstecken.
Wer sich seine Meinung nur hinter vorgehaltener Hand kundzutun traut ist IMHO eher zu bemitleiden.

Und da hat Facebook sogar noch etwas das die Sicherheit erhöht, im gegensatz zu Newsgroups, Foren etc. kann man bei Facebook ziemlich eng einkreisen was wer zu lesen kriegt. Welche Fotos wer zu sehen kriegt und wieviel überhaupt von einem bekannt wird.

Ein Exibitionist kann dort wenn er will jeden Stuhlgang veröffentlichen. Der eher zurückhaltende Typ postet halt Fotos von Gebäuden seiner letzten Städtereise.

Und Kinder sind ausreichend geschützt, nämlich durch ihre Eltern. Wenn nicht sind die Eltern das Problem. So einfach ist das.
Meine Nichte lass ich ja auch nicht alleine mit Hund und Pferd genausowenig drück ich ihr meine Waffe in die Hand da liegt die Verantwortung ja auch beim Erziehungsberechtigten und nicht beim Tierhalter, Waffenhersteller etc. Wieso sollte man sie also unkontrolliert im Internet rumstöbern lassen und die Schuld dann dem Internet geben?

mfG René


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2012)

> Und Kinder sind ausreichend geschützt, nämlich durch ihre Eltern. Wenn nicht sind die Eltern das Problem. So einfach ist das.
> Meine Nichte lass ich ja auch nicht alleine mit Hund und Pferd  genausowenig drück ich ihr meine Waffe in die Hand da liegt die  Verantwortung ja auch beim Erziehungsberechtigten und nicht beim  Tierhalter, Waffenhersteller etc. Wieso sollte man sie also  unkontrolliert im Internet rumstöbern lassen und die Schuld dann dem  Internet geben?



Meine Rede.
Schlechte Erziehung versaut jeden Menschen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

Das hilft den Opfern auch nicht weiter, wenn ein Amokschütze schlecht erzogen ist. 
Bitte Bedenken, das findet nicht nur im fernen Amerika statt.


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2012)

Es hilft den Opfern auch nicht weiter wenn der Autofahrer schlecht erzogen ist, oder der Pilot oder der Karatekämpfer oder der Koch. Soll ich fortfahren?

Tatwerkzeuge bringen keine Menschen um, Menschen bringen Menschen um.

mfG René


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2012)

Wenn man davon ausgehen müsste, dass alle Leute bescheurt in der Birne sind, dürften auch keine Kochmesser mehr verkauft werden, kein Auto gefahren werden usw. usw.

Wie schnell kann ich jemanden umbringen, wenn ich ihn einfach überfahre?
Wieso mache ich es nicht? --> Weil mir beigebracht wurde, dass ich nciht gerade jeden töten soll, wie es mir passt.

Man kann nicht alles verbieten. Wie es damals schon hieß:

"54% aller Amokläufer spielen Ballerspiele?
Nun ja 100% aller Amokläufer essen Brot, lasst uns das Brot verbieten!"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

Deshalb sind Regeln gut, eine Regel kann sein das sich Facebook an Datenschutz hält. Oder einfach mal Administriert wenn auf ihrer Plattform gemobt wird, zu Facebook Parties eingeladen wird und ganze Straßenzüge zerstört werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

Im übrigen ist das Morden mit einen Gewehr etwas leichter als mit einen Messer oder die Wirkung ist eine andere.


----------



## vollmi (15 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist das Morden mit einen Gewehr etwas leichter als mit einen Messer oder die Wirkung ist eine andere.



Mit dem Auto isses aber ähnlich einfach.

Ich bin dagegen Menschen immer weiter zu bevormunden und ihnen immer mehr Verantwortung abzunehmen.

mfG René


----------



## KingHelmer (15 November 2012)

Da ich selber nicht bei Facebook angemeldet bin, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, weiß ich leider gar nicht, wie genau es dort abläuft...

Gibt es keinerlei administrativen Schutz bei Facebook? Im Sinne von "Beitrag melden" "Person melden" oder Ähnliches?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Mit dem Auto isses aber ähnlich einfach.
> 
> Ich bin dagegen Menschen immer weiter zu bevormunden und ihnen immer mehr Verantwortung abzunehmen.
> 
> mfG René



Es sollte auch nicht bevormunden heißen, sondern schützen. Bevormudet sollte auch nicht die Nutzer, sondern 
Facebook und Konsorten. Die sollten mal in der Pflicht genommen werden. So einen Konzern bist du doch
hilflos ausgesetzt, die können doch im Prinzip mit dir und deinen Daten machen was Sie wollen.


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es sollte auch nicht bevormunden heißen, sondern schützen. Bevormudet sollte auch nicht die Nutzer, sondern
> Facebook und Konsorten. Die sollten mal in der Pflicht genommen werden. So einen Konzern bist du doch
> hilflos ausgesetzt, die können doch im Prinzip mit dir und deinen Daten machen was Sie wollen.



In diesem Zusammenhang ist das hier doch mal eine nette Alternative: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/suchmaschine-duckduckgo-googlen-ohne-google-a-867085.html#ref=rss


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Gibt es keinerlei administrativen Schutz bei Facebook? Im Sinne von "Beitrag melden" "Person melden" oder Ähnliches?


Doch gibt es! 

Ich beobachte insgesamt zweierlei Menschen, die sich gegen Facebook aussprechen.

Zum einen diejenigen, die nicht auf Facebook angemeldet sind, Facebook aber versuchen zu be- bzw. verurteilen. Worauf stützen sie ihre Argumente, wenn sie im Endeffekt keine eigenen Eindrücke haben? 

Zum anderen diejenigen, die bei Facebook angemeldet sind und sich trotzdem beschweren, wie blöd doch alles ist und dass Facebook ja Zugriff auf was weiß ich nicht alles für Daten hat. Leute, dann meldet euch doch einfach ab. Nix leichter als das!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2012)

Sven warum soll ich etwas probieren was ich einfach nicht möchte?
Aus eigener Erfahrung, kann eine Soziale Plattform Schaden anrichten, 
auch wenn keine Daten gesammelt werden. 

Ganz ehrlich hab ich Facebook noch nicht vermisst, wahrscheinlich weil 
mein privates Umfeld in unmittelbarer Nähe ist, was bei dir bestimmt anders
ist.  Aber zur Zeit kommst du mir ein wenig wie ein Guru vor, der uns von Seelen-
qualen erretten möchte. 

Mann kann Facebook nutzen, man muß es aber nicht.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber zur Zeit kommst du mir ein wenig wie ein Guru vor, der uns von Seelen-
> qualen erretten möchte.



Keine Sorge, ich bekomme kein Geld vom Mark dafür. :-D

Ich gebe dir voll und ganz recht. Man kann es nutzen, muss aber nicht. Ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus, da es bei diesem Thema eh kein richtig oder falsch, true or false oder 1 oder 0 gibt. Ich will niemanden überzeugen, überreden oder bekehren. :-D Jeder soll selbst entscheiden, was er tut.


----------



## maxi (19 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann bist jetzt Schuld, das Neckermann jetzt Pleite ist ..?



jedenfalls Gewünscht haben wir es Ihnen damals.


Den Pfusch und die extreme Kundenunzufriedenheit hat sich Neckermann schon selbst gemacht.


----------



## Krumnix (19 November 2012)

Ich finde die ganzen Diskussionen und Zeitschriftenartikel bezüglich Facebook oder anderen Sozial-Networks langsam richtig nervig.

Jedem sollte klar sein, das diese Plattformen mit den Daten seiner Mitglieder immer handeln. Ansonst können solche
Plattformen nicht kostenlos angeboten werden. Wer damit nicht leben kann, der sollte entweder sich garnicht dort
anmelden oder halt auf Plattformen gehen, die Geld dafür verlangen.

Ach, 5€ im Monat für so einen Service ist euch zuviel? Ja, dann lieber über das kostenlose meckern, das die ja all
meine Daten haben. 
Ganz ehrlich, abmelden, nicht anmelden und einfach mal die Fresse halten. 

Bei solchen Plattformen sitzen auch Menschen, die Geld verdienen wollen und das geht halt nur, wenn sie mit unseren
Daten handeln oder wenn sie Geld von uns wollen.
Nur kein Schwein der Welt will ja noch für Irgendwas Geld ausgeben. Also bleibt den Anbietern ja nur noch die
Möglichkeit unserer Daten zu verkaufen.

Dies weiß aber mittlerweile jeder und es wird auch kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht.

Ich kann damit leben, weil es keine großen Schwierigkeiten macht, Daten über jeden irgendwie zu bekommen.
Selbst die, die wenig oder garnicht auf solchen Plattformen unterwegs sind hinterlassen soviel Spuren im Netz, das
man sich davor nur "schützen" kann, wenn man garnicht online geht.

Aber dann verpasst man viel. Ganz besonders in unserem Beruf sollte an auf die Möglichkeiten des Internets nicht
verzischten. Siehe hier dieses Forum.

Daher finde ich die ganzen Diskussionen wie schon geschrieben unnötig, da andere Optionen von uns ja nicht angenommen werden......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2012)

Ähm das SPS-Forum ist auch ein Soziales Netzwerk, das es schaft 
den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten ohne Daten zu verkaufen oder Geld für die Nutzung dieses Dienstes zu verlangen. 

Bei Facebook sehe ich das so, dieses ist so verbreitet, die könnte sich spielend über ein Webebanner finanzieren. Aber das reicht anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Krumnix (20 November 2012)

Nö.
Auch wenn das Forum als "soziales" Netzwerk angesehn werden kann, so wird es aber nur von einer bestimmten Art
von Benutzer benutzt. Nämlich Automatisierer in jeglischer Form. 
Daher sieht man hier auch spezielle Werbung für diesen Bereich. Schließlich ist es einfach die Zielgruppe hier zu kennen.
Logisch, wir haben ja ein Spezial-Gebiet.

Bei anderen Netzwerken, wo man keine Zielgruppe hat sondern 1000 Verschiedene, muss man halt die Daten 
sammeln um Werbung für jeden einzelnen zurechtzuschneiden.

Bei Xing als Beispiel, bekommt man 2 Möglichkeiten. Das Kostenloses ballert mich mit Werbung voll und schickt mir
wöchentlich 2-3 Mal ne Mail voll mit Werbung.
Wenn ich bezahle, dann verschwindet 80% davon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2012)

es gibt doch Werbung die allgemein jeden anspricht, zb Auto, Haus, Yacht und und und


----------



## Approx (20 November 2012)

Ich bin ebenfalls ein nicht bei Fratzenbuch angemeldeter Mensch und werde es so lange bleiben, bis mein Kind das entsprechende Alter hat und ich quasi verpflichtet bin mich anzumelden (wg leider notwendiger Kontrolle).
Was mich an dem Ganzen stört, ist gar nicht mal die Datenschieberei. Mich erschrecken eher die gesellschaftlichen Auswüchse. Da werden Teenis gemobbt, bis sie sich umbringen. Oder schwangere Mütter melden ihre Ungeborenen an (Ultraschallfoto gleich dazu). Dann sehe ich neulich beim Frisör nen Fuzzi auf dem Stuhl neben mir die ganze Zeit auf seinem Schmartfohn rumwischen, während die Tussi ihm die Haare macht.
Bei solchen Situationen denke ich immer daran, wie vereinsamt und arm muss man sein, wenn man seine Umwelt nur noch übers I-net wahrnimmt.
Muss man immer und ständig online sein? Muss jeder wissen, welchen Furz ich gerade gelassen habe? 
Selbst auf dem Fahrrad kommt man auf dem Radweg nicht an den Leuten vorbei, die mit Stöpsel im Ohr und Handy in der Hand eine Sinuskurve beschreibend vor einem herfahren...

Schöne Welt!
 Approx


----------



## BenR (20 November 2012)

Hallo, ich verfolge den Fred hier schon seit Beginn und Approx ist der Erste, dem ich zu 100% zustimmen kann.

Ich selbst war auch schon auf "Geburtstagsfeiern", wo die Hälfte der Leute praktisch nur physisch anwesend war, während sie auf ihren Smarties rumfingerten, anstatt sich mit den Leuten auf der Party zu unterhalten, die ja immerhin so wichtig war, dass sie dahin gefahren sind. Was will man dagegen machen? Den UMTS-Stecker rausziehen geht schlecht. Smartphones am Eingang einsammeln wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber wahrscheinlich kommen die Leute dann nie wieder zu einem...was nur bedingt schaden würde.


----------



## Krumnix (20 November 2012)

Naja, sind wir doch mal ehrlich. 

Also wir "klein" waren haben unserer Eltern und Großeltern auch nicht gesagt, das die Sachen, die wir alle machen
schädlich sind. Da wurde Fernseh geschaut, weil das ja so modern war. Da wurde bis spät in die Nacht der Joystick
gequält, wenn ein Kollege mal bei einem Übernachtet hat. Und trotzdem sind wir alle erwachsen geworden.
Das gleiche passiert jetzt hier.
Wir sind jetzt die, die Zweifel an dem neuen haben. Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von euch sitzt abends mit der Familie
zusammen und spielt ein Gesellschafts-Spiel? Ich würde sogar behaupten, das kaum welche zusammen Abends mit
allen essen. Und wenn, dann ist spätestens danach jeder alleine in seinem Zimmer oder auf der Couch.
Jetzt kommt halt der nächste Schritt. Das ist ganz normal. Ich hab wie hier schon geschrieben, aufgehört mich darüber
aufzuregen.
Entweder man ist dabei und schaut sich alles an oder man nimmt nicht dran teil, sollte sich aber auch dann raus halten
und schon garnicht irgendwelche Kommentare zu was abgeben, wenn an sich das nicht selbst mal angeschaut hat.

Generationen ändern sich und das ist die Stärke des Menschens. Und die Schwäche des Menschen ist halt seine Sucht
wenn er gefallen an was gefunden hat. 
Nur wird es immer wieder Einzelfälle geben.


----------



## KingHelmer (20 November 2012)

> Ich selbst war auch schon auf "Geburtstagsfeiern", wo die Hälfte der  Leute praktisch nur physisch anwesend war, während sie auf ihren  Smarties rumfingerten, anstatt sich mit den Leuten auf der Party zu  unterhalten, die ja immerhin so wichtig war, dass sie dahin gefahren  sind. Was will man dagegen machen? Den UMTS-Stecker rausziehen geht  schlecht. Smartphones am Eingang einsammeln wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber  wahrscheinlich kommen die Leute dann nie wieder zu einem...was nur  bedingt schaden würde.



Bei unseren Parties, Hüttenwochenenden und anderen Abenden handhaben wir es genau so!
Handys sind VERBOTEN. So macht der abend jedem mehr Spaß und sterben wird auch keiner, wenn er mal auf eine SMS nicht antworten kann.

Und es sei gesagt, dass ich und meine Freunde gerade in dem Alter sind, in welchem eigentlich besonders stark das Handy im Vordergrund steht (zwischen 20 und 26 Jahre).

>Grüße, Flo


----------



## Approx (20 November 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Naja, sind wir doch mal ehrlich.
> 
> Also wir "klein" waren haben unserer Eltern und Großeltern auch nicht gesagt, das die Sachen, die wir alle machen
> schädlich sind. Da wurde Fernseh geschaut, weil das ja so modern war.



Als meine Generation klein war, gab es nur 5 Programme und Mittags war Sendepause (Testbild) ...
Und es gab auch (noch) kein extremes Verblödungsfernsehen a la "die strengsten Eltern der Welt" 

Aber es wurde schon seit ca. 1000 Jahren auf die jüngere Generation gewettert, das stimmt.

Approx


----------



## BenR (21 November 2012)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt die, die Zweifel an dem neuen haben. Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Wer von euch sitzt abends mit der Familie
> zusammen und spielt ein Gesellschafts-Spiel? Ich würde sogar behaupten, das kaum welche zusammen Abends mit
> allen essen. Und wenn, dann ist spätestens danach jeder alleine in seinem Zimmer oder auf der Couch.
> Jetzt kommt halt der nächste Schritt. Das ist ganz normal. Ich hab wie hier schon geschrieben, aufgehört mich darüber
> aufzuregen.



Also ich habe in den letzten Tagen 1x Monopoly haushoch gewonnen und 1x komplett eingepackt, und das gegen einen Erstklässler und einen Drittklässler. Allerdings hatten sie beim Schach keine Chance. Trotzdem bekamen sie jeden Tag Abendbrot, von den Eltern persönlich gereicht. Und ich bin kein Staubopa und voll berufstätig, in der gleichen Branche wie die meisten hier.

Das alles war ja gerade nur möglich, weil weder ich noch die Kids (noch nicht) zwanghaft am Smartphone irgendwelche Gehirnfürze abgeben müssen.


----------

